# Crazy scheduling on Black Friday?



## Dream Baby (Nov 16, 2021)

So I was looking at some fellow TMs schedules on Black Friday.

Some are coming in at Midnight, 2:00, 4:00, etc.

Why doesn't Target as many people starting at Midnight?

No guests will be in the store anyway.

Thoughts?


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Nov 16, 2021)

I assume most of those people will be doing OPU or SFS.  They need staggered schedules so they are able to keep up throughout the day.  If they bring everyone in at midnight then everyone will be gone come 10am or so.  My store is having people work 12 hour days if they answered yes on the overtime survey.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2021)

We are an ON store & our team is coming in after midnight.
Also what IhateOPmodel said.


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 16, 2021)

We are taking a truck at 12:01. I and a few other dbo's are coming in at 4 to push. Unload team coming at 12:01. Not sure about ship


----------



## Panda13 (Nov 16, 2021)

OPU, SFS and double trucks. Biggest SFS day of the year and closed Thursday.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 17, 2021)

SFS starts at midnight but orders drop in until 1230pm (I think, not my job.). If everyone came in at midnight, you wouldn’t have anyone to finish or get ahead for Saturday.

Plus if you have OPU, you have to completely clear backlog by 9 am and then stay current until close of business.

In the meantime the rest of the store is doing one for ones, truck, reshop, and market is sitting in their lawn chairs watching the show.


----------

